# Molly babies!



## Auburn Sakura (Apr 7, 2013)

O_O Oh, my God, our two balloon mollies might be giving birth, we know one is for sure. We just separated them into a breeding container so they can have the rest. We have the babies into our 5.5/6 gallon that the mommies were in. Any advice? We do have powdered fry food. I'll post some pictures soon, on here I think. Thank you all in advance!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Congratz!!!!


----------



## Auburn Sakura (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you! Lol.   ^.^


----------

